# لقائى مع يسوع ... حديثى مع الهى الحبيب



## دموع الخاطى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد ان كتبت بنعمة الله موضوع طلب مقابلة يسوع
سألت نفسى سؤال و كتبته فى اخر الموضوع

لو قابلته هقول ايه
و هو كمان هيقولى ايه

طلبت من ربى الارشاد 

و حاولت اتخيل الموقف كله و سمحلى الهى ...

كنت ماشى فى جنينة حلوة اوى كلها ورود بكل الالوان و الخضرة لونها ناصع و ريحة الزهور فايحة اوى اكتر من الطبيعة

صوت العصافير كان عالى و رائع و الحانها اعزب من صوت الكمان
كأنها بتغنى مبسوطة و فرحانة ... بس مشعارف من ايه

و الهوا نسيم بيطير و ليه ريحة الورود

اخدت نفس طويل و من جمال الريحة ماكنتش عايز اطلعه تانى
و فجأة .......... 

سمعت صوت حنين اوى بيقولى (( حبيبى ))

التفت للصوت الجميل ... 

(( الهى)) ... ايوة هو ... كان واقف ورايا 

عيونى دمعت اوى .. و جريت عليه و ركعت فى الارض اقبل قدميه

(( الهى .. الهى))







[/COLOR]تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 800 * 577 و حجم 368KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

حط ايديه على ضهرى و قالى بصوته الجميل (( قوم يا حبيبى ))

مسك ايدى و ساعدنى انى اقوم ... 

قمت لكن مقدرتش ابص فى عينيه ... حسيت انى عريان قدامه و كل خطاياى مفضوحة 
حسيت انه شايف كل شىء جوايا .. افكارى الشريرة و خطاياى المحبوبة المتسلطة عليا .. و كل عاداتى السيئة ... حتى الخطايا اللى كنت ناوى اعملها

(( باصص فى الارض ليه ؟؟ ))
فرت دموعى و اذداد انخفاض راسى ناحية الارض

قلتله(( انت عارف كل شىء يا ربى ))


مد ايده تحت دقنى و رفع راسى .. و بصيت فى عنيه

بصيت فى عيون الهى
اذدادت الدموع فى عيونى

ابتسم يسوع و مد ايده و مسح دموع عنيا

و قال (( انا اتصلبت عشان ارفع راسك ))

اترميت على ايديه اللى مسحلى بيها دموعى و قبلتها... و بصيت لقيت مكان المسمار
قبلت مكان الجرح 

لقيت يسوع حط ايده على راسى 

حسيت براحة غريبة اوى ماحستهاش قبل كدة

لقيت نفسى بقوله (( اشكرك .. اشكرك))

رفع راسى تانى و قالى (( اقعد يا حبيبى ))

لقيت ورايا مقعد طويل من مقاعد الحدائق لكن شكله مختلف .. لكن ماكنش المقعد دا موجود و انا كنت بتمشى

لكن من هول الموقف مشقادر اتحرك ابدا

يسوع حط ايده على كتفى ... حسيت انه حاوطنى .. زى مايكون حطنى تحت جناحه
و روحنا ناحية المقعد 

قعدنى الاول و بعدين قعد هو جنبى 

و قالى (( انت كنت فين من زمان ؟؟ .. انا كنت مستنيك))

رفعت راسى و بصيت فى عيونه و قلت (( انت اللى كنت مستنينى يا ابى ؟؟؟ ))

(( هو انا اسوى ايه ؟ اكون مين عشان يستنينى ملك الملوك و رب الارباب ))

(( د انا احقر ما اكون يا ابى ))




[/URL][/IMG]

و استمرت دموع فى النزول .. و احساس بصغر النفس يجتاح كيانى
بسبب خطاياى المكشوفة قدام يسوع 
.. كمان مش ناسى انى مع الملك العظيم

بصلى يسوع بعيونه حسيت انه شايف كل شىء جوايا 

و قالى (( انت ماتعرفش غلاوتك عندى ))
(( انا بحبك .. و ماترددتش لحظة انى انقذك من ايد ابليس ))

(( انت غالى اوى يا حبيبى ))

كل ماسمع صوته الحنين اللى عمرى ماسمعت زيه فى الارض .. دموعى تنزل تانى

فكرت فى نفسى و قلت جوايا (( انا مستحقش اكون وياك ))

رد الهى و قال (( انا مجهزلك مكان جميل تعيش معايا فيه ))

رددت بصوت هادى
(( مالم تره عين و مالم تسمع به ازن و مالم يخطر على قلب بشر )) 

ابتسم يسوع و هز راسه علامة موافق و قال:

(( احفظ كلامى يحفظك ))

هزيت راسى علامة (حاضر)

خفضت راسى و قلتله (( كان نفسى من زمان اكلمك و اقعد معاك و احكيلك على كل اللى جوايا ))

قالى (( اتكلم يا حبيبى ))

كنت متوقع يقولى .. انا عارف كل شىء .. لكن سمحلى اتكلم رغم انه عارف كل شىء عشان هو عارف احتياجى الشديد للكلام لانه كان حلم انى اقعد معاه و اتكلم 

الهى عرف احتياجى قبل ماتكلم
قلت فى نفسى ( كنت فين من زمان .. اتمنيت كتير اشوفك و اقبلك )

سمعنى الهى 
و قالى (( كنت بقعد هنا مستنيك تيجى و تكلمنى ... لكن كنت دايما مشغول عنى ))






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 800 * 546 و حجم 114KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

نزلت راسى تانى و دمعت و قلت (( ارجوك سامحنى ))
(( انا ماستاهلش ))

(( ساعات كنت بدور عليكى .. و ماكنتش بشوفك قدامى ))

فرد ايده و حطها على خدى و قالى (( عمرى مانشغلت عنك .. انا هنا دايما من اجلك ))

قلتله (( ليه ماكنتش بشوفك يا الهى ))

قالى بصوته الهادى الحنين (( انت يا حبيبى اللى حولت نظرك عنى ))

بصيت له و ماقدرتش اتكلم 

و كمل و قال (( مشاغل العالم .. و شهواته .. جعلتك بعدت عنى .. و حولت وجهك عنى .. عشان كدة مابقتش قادر تشوفنى ))

(( انت حسيت كتير انى بعدت عنك .. لكن الحقيقة انك انت اللى سيبت ايديا و خرجت من حضنى ))




[/URL][/IMG]

(( اتمنيت ترجعلى يا ابنى لكن صوتى ماكنش واصلك لانك سديت ودانك بضوضاء العالم ))

(( كنت ببعتلك رسايل كتير عشان اقولك انى مستنيك .. لكنك كنت بترد عليا و تقولى ( ماعنديش وقت اكلمك . مشغول ) كنت بحزن اوى و ارد عليك و اقولك ( انا عارف يا حبيبى انك مشغول .. بس ماتبقاش تنسانى ) .. ))

(( لكن رغم رفضك ليا و لكلامى .. عمرى ماسبتك و كنت دايما وراك .. ساندك و حاميك من غدر العدو .. ))

(( كل ماحس انك هتسقط .. ماكنتش بسمعك تصلى .. كنت بتعتمد على قوتك البشرية .. لكن كنت ماقدرش اشوفك بتقع و اسيبك .. لكن كنت بنقذك و بحميك ))

امتلئت عيونى بالدموع و صوتى بالبكاء ارتفع

لقيت يسوع خدنى فى حضنه و حط ايده على راسى و مسك ايدى 

حطيت راسى على صدره و اتكأت زى ماعمل بطرس

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه حست براحة عمرى ماحسيت بيها

حسيت ان كل اتعابى و احمالى اتشالت من عليا

مابقتش مصدق نفسى .. معقول انا سند راسى على صدر الهى ؟!!!!!!!!!

معقول حلمى اتحقق

ازدادت غزارة دموعى و بقيت اقول (( سامحنى .. سامحنى ))
قلتها مرات كتير اوى

ماقليش كفاية لكن ادانى الفرصة انى اقدم اعتذار عن خطاياى

مد ايده المثقوبة و مسح دموعى .. و قبل يسوع راسى 

فكرت و قلت فى بالى ..( انت يا يسوع اللى تبقبل راسى .. راسى اللى اتملت افكار نجسة و رجاسات و خطايا .. و انا المفروض انى اقبل خطاك .. لانى لا استحق تقبيل قدميك الطاهرة .. سامحنى .. ارجوك سامحنى يا ابى)

سمعنى يسوع و قالى (( سامحتك يا حبيبى ... سامحتك ))

لما قال ابويا الكلام دا .. وطيت على رجله ابوسها و قلتله (( ارحمنى يا ابى ))

رفعنى و خدنى فى حضنه تانى و قال (( ماتبعدش عن حضنى تانى يا حبيب ابوك ))

(( دا انا لذتى فيك .. و فى عشرتك .. و فى صوتك العزب اثناء الصلاه ))

(( كل ماتطلب تجد .. و كل ماتقرع هفتحلك .. و كل ما تبكى همسحلك دموعك ..))

(( عمرى ماهتخلى عنك .. حتى لو الشيطان قلك .. ليس له خلاص بالهه .. عمرى ماهسيبك لوحدك ))

(( انا عارف ان الارض مليانة عثرات .. لكن عايزك تثبت حتى النهاية و تغلب عشان تيجى معايا .. هبقى مستنيك ))

انهمرت دموعى دون توقف و انا اقبل يده و اكرر (( سامحنى يا الهى ))

(( وقت ماتحتاجنى هتلاقينى .. جنبك اوجهك و اسندك و ارشدك.. هتلاقينى وراك احرسك و احميك من غدر العدو .. هتلاقينى قدامك اقودك و امهد ليك الطريق من العثرات لكى لا تعثر بحجر رجلك .. هكون دايما حوليك و محاوطك و بجناحى مغطى عليك ..لانى ارسلتكم حملان وسط ذئاب))

(( عمرى ماسيبك ابدا )) (( و انت كمان ماتسيبنيش ))

قبلت ايده و قلت بصوت باكى (( عمرى ماهسيب حضنك ))

قال يسوع (( كل ماتحس انك عايز تتكلم معايا اقرا فى الانجيل .. و كل ماتحس انك محتاج تقعد معايا روح لابوك فى الكنيسة اللى بتحبه و اقعد معاه .. و انا هتكلم معاك..
كل ماتحس انك محتاج تشوفنى روح للفقراء و اعطيهم و روح للاولاد هتلاقينى وسطيهم
فى كل مكان هتلاقينى و بين كل اتنين بكون وسطيهم .. 
انا بحبكم اوى و غلاوتكم هو كل تفكيرى .. ابعد عن الشيطان و عن كل خطاه .. و اسمع كلام ابوك و امك و ماتنساش هما مسؤولين منك .. كلم الناس عنى و عرفهم مين اكون .. حبيبى ..حوليك دايما هكون .. لن اتركك و لن اتخلى عنك ... و ها انا معك كل الايام و الى انقضاء الدهر ))

بحبك يا يسوع يا اغلى حبيب 

بحبك يا ابويا .. يا حبيبى 

بحبك يا يسوع ..

ارجوك سامحنى





الامضاء ... (ابنك)


----------



## محب مايكل (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل ماكتبت  ومؤثر

احبك ياملكي وابي والهي يسوع


----------



## دموع الخاطى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الجميل مش كلامى انا التافه الجميل هو كلام يسوع الدافى 
كل مابقراها بحس ان يسوع هو اللى اتكلم و بقراها كأنى بقراها لاول مرة


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2010)

رووووووووعه 
شكرا على التأمل الرائع
​  ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا
 راائع جدااا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فادى محب (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا


----------



## دموع الخاطى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شعوركم بعد ماقريتوا هو اللى اجمل يا احبائى


----------



## دموع الخاطى (22 يناير 2011)

كل سة و انت متباركين


----------

